# Chinese Military Base in Pakistan?



## eagleseven

> India Times: China mulls setting up military base in Pakistan
> 
> BEIJING: China has signaled it wants to go the US way and set up military bases in overseas locations that would possibly include Pakistan. The obvious purpose would be to exert pressure on India as well as counter US influence in Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> "(So) it is baseless to say that we will not set up any military bases in future because we have never sent troops abroad," an article published on Thursday at a Chinese government website said. "It is our right," the article said and went on to suggest that it would be done in the neighborhood, possibly Pakistan.
> 
> "As for the military aspect, we should be able to conduct the retaliatory attack within the country or at the neighboring area of our potential enemies. We should also be able to put pressure on the potential enemies' overseas interests," it said.
> 
> A military base in Pakistan will also help China keep a check on Muslim Uighur separatists fighting for an independent nation in its western region of Xingjian, which borders the North West Frontier Province of Pakistan. Beijing recently signed an agreement with the local government of NWFP in order to keep a close watch on the movement of Uighur ultras.



As we close down our bases, will we see them replaced by Chinese? How will Obama respond?

International politics are about to get _very_ interesting...


----------



## RetiredGySgt

eagleseven said:


> India Times: China mulls setting up military base in Pakistan
> 
> BEIJING: China has signaled it wants to go the US way and set up military bases in overseas locations that would possibly include Pakistan. The obvious purpose would be to exert pressure on India as well as counter US influence in Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> "(So) it is baseless to say that we will not set up any military bases in future because we have never sent troops abroad," an article published on Thursday at a Chinese government website said. "It is our right," the article said and went on to suggest that it would be done in the neighborhood, possibly Pakistan.
> 
> "As for the military aspect, we should be able to conduct the retaliatory attack within the country or at the neighboring area of our potential enemies. We should also be able to put pressure on the potential enemies' overseas interests," it said.
> 
> A military base in Pakistan will also help China keep a check on Muslim Uighur separatists fighting for an independent nation in its western region of Xingjian, which borders the North West Frontier Province of Pakistan. Beijing recently signed an agreement with the local government of NWFP in order to keep a close watch on the movement of Uighur ultras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we close down our bases, will we see them replaced by Chinese? How will Obama respond?
> 
> International politics are about to get _very_ interesting...
Click to expand...


I don't see to many Countries willingly inviting the Chinese in.


----------



## eagleseven

Also worth noting, it appears that the Red Army is systematically surrounding the Indian subcontinent:






Red dots indicate Chinese military bases (including the potential base in Pakistan).


----------



## RetiredGySgt

eagleseven said:


> Also worth noting, it appears that the Red Army is systematically surrounding the Indian subcontinent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red dots indicate Chinese military bases (including the potential base in Pakistan).



SO now just saying they want a base in Pakistan makes it a done deal?


----------



## Xenophon

Can you get take out at those bases?


----------



## eagleseven

RetiredGySgt said:


> SO now just saying they want a base in Pakistan makes it a done deal?


No, which is why I said things are about to get _interesting._


----------



## eagleseven

Xenophon said:


> Can you get take out at those bases?



Today, we will be having compressed food #5, energy bar, pork egg roll, tasty tsatsai, and instant solid beverage. Enjoy!


----------



## Xenophon

No MSG please.


----------



## Douger

I think they should build one in Jew Joizzey.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

eagleseven said:


> Also worth noting, it appears that the Red Army is systematically surrounding the Indian subcontinent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red dots indicate Chinese military bases (including the potential base in Pakistan).



I do not believe China Has bases in Thailand? Or Indonesia?


----------



## Conspiracist

What the hell were we thinking making China so rich?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Conspiracist said:


> What the hell were we thinking making China so rich?



We haven't we are busy borrowing all their ready cash.


----------



## Conspiracist

RetiredGySgt said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell were we thinking making China so rich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't we are busy borrowing all their ready cash.
Click to expand...


You mean borrowing our old cash? LOL Hey can we get some of that back?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Red China is the biggest threat to the Survival of this Nation ever in the History of this Nation. Any dumb sHIT who studies Economic, political and Military History understands this. When Mercenary international Bankers who have no allegiance to America and who are owned by a foriegn Nation who carries so much of our debt conspire against us and influence Washington as much as they do it's pretty clear that we are fucked as long as we allow these lawless gangsters in D.C to represent us all while being bought off by our enemies. Wake up dumb-sHITS~BH


----------



## Cold Fusion38

I would say it is kind of out of our hands. If Pakistan WANTS a Chinese military base on THEIR LAND then we have VERY little to say about it.


----------



## natsu

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I would say it is kind of out of our hands. If Pakistan WANTS a Chinese military base on THEIR LAND then we have VERY little to say about it.




Agree with u
And I don't think the news is true~ China has to save some soldiers to deal with the Tibet?
And let's say it's true, do you think it might be China's counterplan to Obama's decision of selling arms to Taiwan?


----------



## blu

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I would say it is kind of out of our hands. If Pakistan WANTS a Chinese military base on THEIR LAND then we have VERY little to say about it.



you miss the point of our foreign aid and control over the cia created isi


----------



## blu

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I would say it is kind of out of our hands. If Pakistan WANTS a Chinese military base on THEIR LAND then we have VERY little to say about it.



they also would shit themselves if we even threatened to move from fata areas to actual pakistan


----------



## blu

BolshevikHunter said:


> Red China is the biggest threat to the Survival of this Nation ever in the History of this Nation. Any dumb sHIT who studies Economic, political and Military History understands this. When Mercenary international Bankers who have no allegiance to America and who are owned by a foriegn Nation who carries so much of our debt conspire against us and influence Washington as much as they do it's pretty clear that we are fucked as long as we allow these lawless gangsters in D.C to represent us all while being bought off by our enemies. Wake up dumb-sHITS~BH



china is going to replace the usa within 30 years easily. it will be like a really bad game of risk where you keep rolling low numbers


----------



## eagleseven

blu said:


> china is going to replace the usa within 30 years easily. it will be like a *really bad game of risk where you keep rolling low numbers*




The funniest explanation of international politics _ever_!


2011 State of the Union: _"My fellow Americans, this was not my fault. We just kept rolling low numbers, and now we're in decline."_


----------



## Harry Dresden

Douger said:


> I think they should build one in Jew Joizzey.



they should stick one up your fucking ass.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I would say it is kind of out of our hands. If Pakistan WANTS a Chinese military base on THEIR LAND then we have VERY little to say about it.



true....but i cant see some die hard muslims letting some atheist's who are having squabbles with Muslims do this.....but funnier things have happened....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How will Obama respond?

Waffle, lie then find someone to bow down to


----------

